# Bruno, any ideas on breed?



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone, we bought Bruno when he was 8 weeks old. He's a big part of the family now and we love him to pieces.

We've still got no idea what he actually is. We've been looking all over Google trying to see what he looks like but I thought some of you would be able to shine a light on it a little better. Here's some photos. Any input would be great


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

a lovely lurcher


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He's gorgeous.

I would agree, he does look like a Lurcher.


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

At the very start we were told he was a Lurcher by the vet, we wasn't sure thought because he doesn't have a Lurchers tail. Brunos is quite short and most lurchers have longer tails. Might just be different though.

Thanks for your comments, he's lovely isn't he


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Bedlington Terrier cross.
Bedlington x Whippet is a very common cross - see below -


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

I thought bedlington in there too


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

VERY similar to some Bedlington x Whippets I know. I'd be damned if your boy wasn't one. It's a lovely cross.


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

I see Bedlington crossed with something houndy too.


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

We've come to the conclusion that he is a Lurcher, what he's crossed with were not sure and I don't think we'll ever know. Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

I thought bedlington lurcher too.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks like a Beddie lurcher to me too. I know a lurcher who has a shorter than usual tail, no idea how it came about as he was a rescue so could possibly have been docked, or maybe he inherited the shorter tail from whatever is in his mix (he looks like he has Patterdale in him)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dan Glennon said:


> Hey everyone, we bought Bruno when he was 8 weeks old. He's a big part of the family now and we love him to pieces.
> 
> We've still got no idea what he actually is. We've been looking all over Google trying to see what he looks like but I thought some of you would be able to shine a light on it a little better. Here's some photos. Any input would be great


Depending on how big he is I would say a Beddlington terrier x greyhound or it not greyhound a Whippet, its a very popular Lurcher mix.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I also saw bedlington


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Yep, I'd say a beddie lurcher too. Looks like you've got your answer


----------

